# Slide 9.0 SL - "Edel Komponenten"?



## lordbritannia (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe am 10.06. im Megastore spontan ein Slide 130 29er 9.0 SL gekauft. Zuvor habe ich mein ZR Race 8.0 privat verkauft und mir jetzt ein 29er Fully gegönnt. Jetzt kommen mir aber schon die ersten Zweifel. 

*Rockshox Revelation RL* Gabel: Ich habe mich, glaube ich, ein wenig blenden lassen von "Edelkomponenten" der Website. Die Gabel Revelation RL ist nach meinen Researchen nicht unbedingt Edel, sondern eher Mittelmaß. Was ist mich euch? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Revelation RL? Ich fand die 32 Fox CTD auf meinem Hardtail weicher und smoother, die RS ist ziemlich direkt und hart. Habe ich hier etwa einen Fehlkauf getätigt? 

*Bremse: Formula The One:* Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl diese Bremse wird mir in der Zukunft Probleme bereiten. Was meint ihr? Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Ist die Avid X0 Trail oder XT/XTR nicht besser?

Die Kollegen von Radon sind super nett und versichern mir, das die Komponenten super sind, aber irgendwie nehmen ich denen dies nicht ab.


----------



## Jierdan (20. Juni 2014)

Die RL ist wirklich nicht gerade das Topmodell, aber direkt und hart lässt entweder auf falsche Abstimmung schließen, oder aber auf falsche Anforderung. Beispiel Fox40 - im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz auch eher direkt und hart, aber trotzdem top für Racer, ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass die Pros das so wollen, da sie mit den Plush-Forken eher Zeit liegen lassen. 

Die Formula ist ne Diva, die gepflegt werden will, aber an sich über jeden Zweifel erhaben, wenn man mit dem Druckpunkt klar kommt. Ich halte weder die Avid noch die Shimano für nennenswert besser oder schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2014)

Fahr die Gabel mal ein, die braucht am Anfang sicherlich noch etwas bis sie eingelaufen ist auch wenn es nicht das Topmodell ist. Ob es ein Fehlkauf ist hängt von Deinen persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich mag das Fahrwerk lieber straffer, ich will keine Kutsche / Affenschaukel. Daher liegt es an jedem selbst zu entscheiden ob es richtig oder falsch ist, je nachdem was man will.

Die Bremse ist gut wenn sie funktioniert. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr hart und direkt. Wer es mag, schön, wer es lieber weicher möchte, steigt auf XT / XTR um.

Das Rad ist daher nicht schlecht nur weil alles etwas härter und direkter ist als Du es erwartest hast. Du hast eben andere Vorlieben.


----------



## lordbritannia (24. Juni 2014)

Bremse Formula the one "T1": Quietscht und schleift beim langsamen Fahrten, wenn die Bremse warm ist, geht es wieder. Trotzdem finde ich das für eine so teure Bremse ziemlich grenzwertig. Habe mir jetzt Swissstop Silencer bestellt, was anderes wollten die mir beim Service in Bonn auch nicht auch draufsprühen. Wenn das nicht klappt kommen dort Shimano Deore XT SM-RT76 Bremsscheiben drauf. Die Formula Scheiben sind anscheinend totgetuned.....sehr leicht und sehr dünn.

XTR Antrieb: Absolut genial. Perfekte Schaltung. Kein Kommentar nötig 

Rockshox Fahrwerk: 
Bei 93kg fahre ich folgendes Setup (Bisher...):
Rear 190PSI -> 30% SAG // (Rebound 10 Counts) -> 5/10 open/close (wippt nicht mehr)
Fork 100PSI -> 20% SAG // (Rebound 20 Counts) -> komplett zu in Richtung Schildkröte
Nach wie vor, ist der RT3 Dämpfer hinten sehr gut, die Gabel einfach zu direkt und hart. Es fehlt die Einstellung der Dämpfung. Ich werde damit leben können, aber perfekt ist es nicht.

Reifen Continental Mountain Kind 2
Hmm, bin vorher Nobby Nic gefahren, der subjektiv mehr Grip hatte. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Wirkt ein wenig "schwerer"....

Griffe: Gehen gar nicht. Habe Specialized BG Contour XL bestellt. Mal schauen.

Generelles Fahrerlebnis:
Sehr sehr gut (auch wenn es quietscht wenn man langsamer wird und dann anhält). Nach ein paar Touren bin ich immer mehr begeistert. Sehr gutmütig, schnell bergauf (fast wie ein Hardtail) durch lockout (das ist wirklich besser als bei Fox, aber leider auch nur das Feature)

Wie ist eure Erfahrung? Welches Setup fahrt ihr?


----------



## Aalex (24. Juni 2014)

formula scheiben vereinen halt mega bremskraft durch den hohen reibwert vom stahl, geringes gewicht und sie sind sehr dünn.

dafür quietschen die halt. man kann nicht alles haben 

mit xt scheiben ist das vorbei. dafür sind die auch entsprechend schwerer, aber standfester (wenn icetec)


----------



## lordbritannia (24. Juni 2014)

aalex: Ich finde das quietschen super nervig und ich fahre ja nicht downhill mit dem rädchen. Hast du das gleiche t1 Verhalten? Wann quietschen die bei dir?


----------



## aeronautic (24. Juni 2014)

Welche Shimano Scheibe passt denn da genau?


----------



## lordbritannia (24. Juni 2014)

ich denke jede 180er Scheibe mit 6Loch Aufnahme...egal welche Marke. Nur die Dicke der Scheibe wird bei der Einstellung der Bremse interessant. Ich persönlich kann das nicht, aber wenn mir das Quietschen in 4 Wochen noch auf die Nerven geht, werde ich umrüsten. Vorher versuche ich es mit Swissstop Silencer.... die 13€ habe ich noch....unglaublich wenn man bedenkt, dass das Rad 2300€ gekostet hat und keine 2 Wochen später muss man schon tunen....


----------



## Aalex (24. Juni 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> aalex: Ich finde das quietschen super nervig und ich fahre ja nicht downhill mit dem rädchen. Hast du das gleiche t1 Verhalten? Wann quietschen die bei dir?



ich fahr keine formula bremse, nur die scheibe und den geber mit hope bremszange. bei mir hält sich das gequietsche in grenzen, hab aber auch eine 4 kolbenzange dran


----------



## Hellman (24. Juni 2014)

Habe das 9.0 SL nun knapp 6 Monate und habe einige Sachen geändert.....Sattel und Griffe von  Ergon...kürzeren Vorbau 65mm von Sixpack....24er Ritzel vorne....und seit letzter Woche Vorne eine 203er XT Bremsscheibe mit Kool Stop Sinter Belägen....zum Quietschen kann ich nur sagen,das Problem hatte ich am Anfang mit den original Formula Scheiben auch,aber nach der Einbremsphase war das quietschen fast komplett weg...Thema Fahrwerk...einfach Top..bzw es hat mich bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht....Überlege aber noch  die RS Revelation auf RCT3 um zubauen...um noch etwas mehr aus der Gabel zu kitzeln.....Ach ja die Reifen... der Mountain King find ich persönlich deutlich besser als den Nobby Nic...den ich auf meinem alten Bike  gefahren habe....mehr grip und kontrolle,auch bei Nässe.


----------



## lordbritannia (25. Juni 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Habe das 9.0 SL nun knapp 6 Monate und habe einige Sachen geändert.....Sattel und Griffe von  Ergon...kürzeren Vorbau 65mm von Sixpack....24er Ritzel vorne....und seit letzter Woche Vorne eine 203er XT Bremsscheibe mit Kool Stop Sinter Belägen....zum Quietschen kann ich nur sagen,das Problem hatte ich am Anfang mit den original Formula Scheiben auch,aber nach der Einbremsphase war das quietschen fast komplett weg...Thema Fahrwerk...einfach Top..bzw es hat mich bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht....Überlege aber noch  die RS Revelation auf RCT3 um zubauen...um noch etwas mehr aus der Gabel zu kitzeln.....Ach ja die Reifen... der Mountain King find ich persönlich deutlich besser als den Nobby Nic...den ich auf meinem alten Bike  gefahren habe....mehr grip und kontrolle,auch bei Nässe.



sehr interessant.... jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen an dich  

1. Vorbau Sixpack - lohnt sich der Umbau? Ist es wirklich agiler dadurch? Sitzt du nun aufrechter?
2. Warum hast du auf eine 203 Scheibe umgebaut wenn doch das Quietschen weggeht? Musst du dann auch den Bremssattel umbauen oder kann man ohne großes Fachwissen die Scheibe dranschrauben? Musst du nach dem Einbau der wahrscheinlich dickeren XT Scheibe Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen oder die Kolben neu einstellen? Welche XT Scheibe hast du genau gekauft? Diese hier?..Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86L 203mm 6-Loch
3. Kool Stop Sinter - warum keine original Formula? Qietschen deine Bremsen noch? 
4. Umbau auf RCT3 - wie geht so etwas? Was kostet das? Bringt das wirklich was? Ich überlege in 1-2 Jahren die 160mm Pike zu kaufen, vielleicht gibt es die dann für 300€. Weiss nur nicht, ob ich mir die Geometrie dann versaue durch den größeren Federweg
5. Reifenwahl - scheint sehr subjektiv zu sein  ist finde den Nobby besser....na ja, für jeden etwas....

ganz herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort vorab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeronautic (25. Juni 2014)

Sehr interessante Fragen! Will ich auch alles wissen - mein 9.0 SL ist heute morgen gekommen. Leider steht´s noch im Karton, aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## Hellman (26. Juni 2014)

1. Ja dieser Umbau hat sich echt gelohnt...das Bike ist deutlich agiler geworden und die Sitzposition ist etwas aufrechter...so das man in engen Trails mehr Fahrspass hat..Stelle mir die Frage, warum es nicht direkt mit einem kürzeren Vorbau verkauft wird...sowie mit einer anderen Übersetzung vorne...anstatt 26er direkt 24er.
2.Die 203er XT SM-RT76L....keine Icetec...habe ich verbaut,da ich mit meinen knapp 100kg mehr Bremsperformance haben wollte,nein musste keine Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen, wegen der etwas dickeren Scheibe...Bremssattel musste nicht umgebaut werden,nur einen 203er Adapter von Formula anbringen und fertig.
3. Kool Stop Sinter weil...Preis Leistung am besten....kein Quitschen. ..auch nicht nach steilen Downhills...
4. RCT 3 Einheif einfach mit dem RL Einheit tauschen....denke mal 30min arbeit....Kosten ca 150Euro...Laut einem Freund der schon umgebaut hat...lohnt es sich auf jedenfall.......mit einer 160 Pike wirst dir bestimmt die Geometrie versauen....denn die meisten 29er haben nur max 140mm .
5. Stimmt....


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> 1. Ja dieser Umbau hat sich echt gelohnt...das Bike ist deutlich agiler geworden und die Sitzposition ist etwas aufrechter...so das man in engen Trails mehr Fahrspass hat..Stelle mir die Frage, warum es nicht direkt mit einem kürzeren Vorbau verkauft wird...sowie mit einer anderen Übersetzung vorne...anstatt 26er direkt 24er.
> 2.Die 203er XT SM-RT76L....keine Icetec...habe ich verbaut,da ich mit meinen knapp 100kg mehr Bremsperformance haben wollte,nein musste keine Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen, wegen der etwas dickeren Scheibe...Bremssattel musste nicht umgebaut werden,nur einen 203er Adapter von Formula anbringen und fertig.
> 3. Kool Stop Sinter weil...Preis Leistung am besten....kein Quitschen. ..auch nicht nach steilen Downhills...
> 4. RCT 3 Einheif einfach mit dem RL Einheit tauschen....denke mal 30min arbeit....Kosten ca 150Euro...Laut einem Freund der schon umgebaut hat...lohnt es sich auf jedenfall.......mit einer 160 Pike wirst dir bestimmt die Geometrie versauen....denn die meisten 29er haben nur max 140mm .
> 5. Stimmt....



Sehr interessant Hellman, darf ich trotzdem nochmal nachfragen?
1. Warum keine Icetec? Ist die Bremsperformance wirklich noch besser geworden als mit der Formula Scheibe? Ich finde die Bremsleistung bisher wirklich sensationell (abgesehen von quietschen und schleifen). im Vergleich zu meiner XT Bremse verzögert die T1 genial. Mann kann viel später bremsen. Allerdings habe ich noch kein Test auf lange Trails hinter mir. Hinten kein Umbau? 
2. RCT3 - hier bin ich anderer Meinung, aber vielleicht liege ich komplett falsch. Ich finde die Gabel auf einfachen Waldwegen/Straße zu hart und progressiv, obwohl offen (geht ja auch nicht anders . Mit RCT3 kann man doch die Dämpfung einstellen, aber ich möchte die Gabel gar nicht härter gedämpft haben. Oder ist die Gabel dann so einstellbar so das man die Dämpfung "smoother" macht (Richtung Fox)?
3. Generell Update der Gabel: Lohnt es sich nicht die Revelation bei ebay zu verkaufen und dann die Pike zu kaufen? Vielleicht gibt es die Pike mit 140mm....Geometrie: du hast wahrscheinlich Recht, mit 160mm fährt das Rädchen nicht mehr richtig. Ich tue mich sehr schwer 150€ plus Servicekosten auszugeben.....bist wahrscheinlich bei 200-250€ brutto. puuuhh


----------



## Jierdan (27. Juni 2014)

4.) Ich würde es mal mit länger einfahren, mehr SAG und weniger Rebound probieren, bevor du Geld ausgibst.


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> 4.) Ich würde es mal mit länger einfahren, mehr SAG und weniger Rebound probieren, bevor du Geld ausgibst.



Ich fahre die Gabel mit 20% SAG und den Rebound voll auf Schildkröte gedreht.....softer geht es nicht. Die Gabel taucht auch nicht weit genug ein. Rest ca 3cm wird nicht genutzt, allerdings bin ich auch noch nicht im Bikepark gewesen oder schwierige Trail gefahren. Luftdruck ist bei 93kg mit 100psi schon ziemlich niedrig.....


----------



## Thiel (27. Juni 2014)

Die Gabel muss erstmal richtig geschmiert werden. Ab Werk ist da nie genug drinnen. Dazu gibt es Zahlreiche Beiträge im Forum.

Du musst das Bike auf den Kopf stellen, beide Schrauben an den Gabelenden mit einem Inbus zu 2/3 herraussdrehen, mit einem Schonhammer versenken, ganz rausdrehen und ziehst nun die Tauchrohre 5cm nach oben. Dann kannst du in jede Seite 15ml Motoröl mit einer Spritze aus der Apotheke geben und die Tauchrohre wieder runterschieben und die Schrauben wieder anziehen. Die Luft muss dafür nicht aus der Gabel gelassen werden. 
Dann lässt du das Bike mal über Nacht so stehen oder lässt die Luft ab und federst Kopfüber mehrere male ein. 
Danach wirst du die Gabel nicht wiedererkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Gabel muss erstmal richtig geschmiert werden. Ab Werk ist da nie genug drinnen. Dazu gibt es Zahlreiche Beiträge im Forum.
> 
> Du musst das Bike auf den Kopf stellen, beide Schrauben an den Gabelenden mit einem Inbus zu 2/3 herraussdrehen, mit einem Schonhammer versenken, ganz rausdrehen und ziehst nun die Tauchrohre 5cm nach oben. Dann kannst du in jede Seite 15ml Motoröl mit einer Spritze aus der Apotheke geben und die Tauchrohre wieder runterschieben und die Schrauben wieder anziehen. Die Luft muss dafür nicht aus der Gabel gelassen werden.
> Dann lässt du das Bike mal über Nacht so stehen oder lässt die Luft ab und federst Kopfüber mehrere male ein.
> Danach wirst du die Gabel nicht wiedererkennen.


Hallo Thiel,

oh gott...ich habe 2 linke Hände..........Was ist ein Schonhammer? 

Macht das auch ein Bikeladen? Ist das so von Rockshox gewollt/empfohlen oder durch euch Bike Experten eine Art "Tuning"? Was ist mit der Garantie?


----------



## Thiel (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ein Gummi/Plastikhammer oder du nimmst ein Stück Holz dazwischen, damit man nicht mit dem Metallhammer direkt auf die Schraube schlägt.

Das ist kein Tuning. Damit stellt man nur sicher, das die Gabel in den Zustand gesetzt wird, wie eigentlich vom Hersteller vorgesehen. Leider sparen die anscheinend viel Geld mit dem einfüllen von zu wenig Schmieröl. Die meisten Kunden merken es nicht, deswegen wird an dem Punkt leider wohl auch nichts geändert. Vielleicht spart man bei der Produktion auch soviel Zeit, das es sich rentiert..

Die meisten Bikeläden trauen sich da nicht ran, da die mit einem Wissenstand von vor 20 Jahren stehen geblieben sind. Meistens ist denen auch nicht bekannt, das gerne mal zu wenig Schmieröl in den Gabeln von Rock Shox ist. 
Vielleicht findest du ja einen guten bei dir oder jemand liest hier mit, der aus deiner Nähe kommt. Woher kommst du denn ?


----------



## Jierdan (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn die Zugstufe so langsam eingestellt ist, stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Gabel zum nächsten Schlag überhaupt rechtzeitig wieder da ist. Das ist dann genausowenig komfortabel wie mit komplett offener Zugstufe. Meine etwas ältere Reba macht jedenfalls definitiv keinen Spaß auf dem Trail, wenn man sie so langsam einstellt. 

Spiel da einfach mal ein wenig mit den Settings und fang am besten nicht an einem Extrem an, sondern in der Mitte. Davon abgesehn muss man sich je nach Einsatzgebiet auch mit einer Rvltn nicht auf 20% SAG vorne limitieren.


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Thiel,

ich komme aus Haan (zwischen Düsseldorf/Wuppertal), aber ich habe nochmal ein Kommentar...

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Rockshox bei einem VK von ca. 600€, die 30ml Flüssigkeit Motoröl, welche die Gabel zu neuen Höhen bringt, nicht in die Gabel pumpt. Das kostet in der Großfertigung nichts..... Ich glaube euch, dass es besser wird, aber irgendwie ist das schon komisch. Was sagt denn RS offiziell dazu...wahrscheinlich nichts.

Was für ein Öl nimmst du denn? Liquy Moly 10W40??


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wenn die Zugstufe so langsam eingestellt ist, stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Gabel zum nächsten Schlag überhaupt rechtzeitig wieder da ist. Das ist dann genausowenig komfortabel wie mit komplett offener Zugstufe. Meine etwas ältere Reba macht jedenfalls definitiv keinen Spaß auf dem Trail, wenn man sie so langsam einstellt.
> 
> Spiel da einfach mal ein wenig mit den Settings und fang am besten nicht an einem Extrem an, sondern in der Mitte. Davon abgesehn muss man sich je nach Einsatzgebiet auch mit einer Rvltn nicht auf 20% SAG vorne limitieren.


habe mit 10/20 Klicks beim Rebound angefangen und bin jetzt bei 0/20....heute morgen bin ich ein ordentliches Abfahrtsstück durch den Acker gefahren. Die Gabel war ok, aber ich gebe dir Recht. Wahrscheinlich braucht man mehr Rebound....


----------



## Thiel (27. Juni 2014)

Es ist völlig wurscht was du da reinkippst. Es dient nur als Schmierung zwischen den Buchsen und Standrohren. Haan ist nicht so weit weg von mir. Schätze ca. eine halbe Stunde fahrt mit dem Auto. Wenn du magst, kannst du gerne mal vorbeikommen und ich zeige dir das.


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Es ist völlig wurscht was du da reinkippst. Es dient nur als Schmierung zwischen den Buchsen und Standrohren. Haan ist nicht so weit weg von mir. Schätze ca. eine halbe Stunde fahrt mit dem Auto. Wenn du magst, kannst du gerne mal vorbeikommen und ich zeige dir das.


Das wäre perfekt ..... vielleicht sprechen wir außer dieses Thread.. ich schicke dir eine email


----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Hi Thiel,
> 
> ich komme aus Haan (zwischen Düsseldorf/Wuppertal), aber ich habe nochmal ein Kommentar...
> 
> ...



Auch bei Fox ist das der Fall...die sparen überall wo es geht. Am Einfachsten beim Öl. Vorteil für die Gabelhersteller : Der Kunde hat eventuell einen defekt bzw. der Verschleiß steigt. Durch die Reparatur verdient man wieder Geld. Aber wir wollen niemandem etwas unterstellen, alles nur spekulativ ( Thema Obsoleszenz ). Ich kenne 3 Fox Gabeln bei denen von 30ml je Seite nur knapp 10ml drin waren.


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Auch bei Fox ist das der Fall...die sparen überall wo es geht. Am Einfachsten beim Öl. Vorteil für die Gabelhersteller : Der Kunde hat eventuell einen defekt bzw. der Verschleiß steigt. Durch die Reparatur verdient man wieder Geld. Aber wir wollen niemandem etwas unterstellen, alles nur spekulativ ( Thema Obsoleszenz ). Ich kenne 3 Fox Gabeln bei denen von 30ml je Seite nur knapp 10ml drin waren.


das ist ja der Hammer.....wenn das der Fall ist....


----------



## aeronautic (28. Juni 2014)

Darf ich nochmal auf die Umbauten zurück kommen?
Ich habe heute meine erste Tour mit dem neuen Bike hinter mir und habe eigentlich auch das Übliche festgestellt:

Vorbau bissel lang
Bremse beißt wie Sau (nach dem einfahren), quietscht und "singt" aber hier und da, besonders bei langsamer Fahrt bergauf
Kleinerer kleinster Gang fehlt mir irgendwie
Gabel fand ich geil, bin aber auch von einem 80mm Federgabel Hardtail umgestiegen 
Vorbau werde ich sicherlich mal tauschen, bei der Bremse würd´ ich´s erstmal mit silencer versuchen. Mich interessiert ob der Umbau auf ein 24er Ritzel einfach ist (bin - noch - kein großer Bike-Schrauber) und welches Teil dafür gekauft werden muss. Wäre super wenn jemand was dazu schreiben könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Juni 2014)

Man könnte auch google befragen, nur mal so, bist ja nicht der Erste der das fragt...

Tauschen des kleinen Kettenblatt bedeutet Kurbel abbauen, dann kannste die Kettenblätter tauschen.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...t-xtr-fc-m980-3x10-24-zaehne-43907/wg_id-1837

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/shimano-xtr-kurbel-demontage-montage

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurbel-xtr-970-demontage-wie.323008/


----------



## aeronautic (28. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank @filiale! Mit der Google-Befragung hast Du natürlich recht, aber es hat hier so gut reingepasst


----------



## lordbritannia (30. Juni 2014)

Habe gestern abend die Bremsklotze ausgebaut und die Kante mit 240er Schleifpapier rund geschliffen. Jetzt quietscht es zumindest beim leichten Rollen, Bremsen usw. nicht mehr. Mal schauen, wie sich das im Dauertest bewahrheitet.... PS: Ausbau und Einbau war super einfach, auch für mich ....hehehe


----------



## aeronautic (30. Juni 2014)

Sag mal Bescheid wenn Du ein paar KM gefahren hast!


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2014)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Sag mal Bescheid wenn Du ein paar KM gefahren hast!


Bin ein paar KM gefahren, quietscht mehr als vorher.....Scheiss.... Werde jetzt mal den Swissstop Silencer draufsprühen...


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2014)

1. Vorbau: Habe jetzt den Syntace Force 109 90mm durch einen Raceface Respond 60mm Vorbau ausgetauscht....man das ist vielleicht der Hammer! Kleine Änderung, aber enorme Auswirkung. Man sitzt deutlich entspannter und weniger im "Racemode". Bergab sitzt/steht man weiter hinten und das Rädchen fühlt sich deutlich mehr nach All Mountain an. Viel agiler in Kurven. Keinesfalls nervös. Klare Empfehlung meinerseits. Radon: Bitte immer an zukünftige Slides 130 verbauen 

2. Dennoch werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, als könnte man am Gewicht der Laufreifen etwas tun. Mit den Mountain Kings komme ich einfach nicht klar. Zu schwer, zu wenig Grip. Aber das ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Vielleicht überraschen sie mich im Bikepark oder auf schwierigen Trails, Vertrauen habe ich allerdings keine in die Reifen.


----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2014)

Wegen dem Conti kannst dich mal mit diesen Kollegen hier kurzschließen, der scheint sich auf dem 29er deutlich anders zu Verhalten als auf dem 26er.


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Bin ein paar KM gefahren, quietscht mehr als vorher.....Scheiss.... Werde jetzt mal den Swissstop Silencer draufsprühen...


wenn das nicht hilft:
1. Organische Bremsklötze
wenns immer noch quietscht
2. Shimano XT Scheibe
wenns immer noch quietscht
3. Umbau auf Cantilever 

@*aeronautic: *
Hast du den Silencer probiert?


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wegen dem Conti kannst dich mal mit diesen Kollegen hier kurzschließen, der scheint sich auf dem 29er deutlich anders zu Verhalten als auf dem 26er.


sehr interessant.... danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2014)

lest mal hier
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/04/25/radon-slide-130-9-0-sl-testfazit-direktvergleich/

"Bleibt als letzter Themenbereich die *AUSSTATTUNG* anzusprechen.

Bereits zum Zwischenstand hatte ich dem RADON Slide eine ungünstige Reifenwahl mit dem  CONTI MK II 2.4 Reifen attestiert. Ich selber konnte mich in meinem Gelände einfach überhaupt nicht damit anfreunden. Sobald die schnelleren SCHWALBE Nobby Nic 2.25 auf dem Bike waren, war es wie transformiert und plötzlich 110% stimmig. Wunderbar schnell, direkt, präzise und einfach eine Rakete auf dem Trail – ein klassisches sportliches All-Mountain mit einer so guten Effizienz, dass ich mich damit nicht scheuen würde auch einen Marathon zu fahren. Was Reifen doch so ausmachen – verblüffend.
"
*FAHREINDRÜCKE*

*(Vorwort*_: Normalerweise versuche ich an den Testbikes nichts zu verändern, bis ich ddenke das Bike wenigstens grob verstanden zu haben – was normalerweis mit dem Erster Eindruck Artikel zusammenfällt. Beim RADON Slide 130 9.0 SL musste ich allerdings diese Regel brechen, denn ich bin einfach überhaupt nicht mit dem CONTI Mountain King II 2.4ern zurecht gekommen. Er ist der erste Reifen der mir in keinem Aspekt gefallen hat – schwammiges Lenkverhalten, mäßige Traktion/Seitenführung auf fast jedem Untergrund und ausgesprochen schlechte Rolleigenschaften. Deswegen habe ich nach 5 Ausfahrten auf einen aus meiner Sicht passenderen SCHWALBE Nobby Nic 2.25 umgerüstet … der das Bike förmlich transformiert und nebenbei auch gleich fast 400 g an rotierender Masse eingespart hat.)_

 Mit den umgerüsteten Reifen war das Slide 130 ein echter Spaßgarant! Sowohl das Handling, das Federungsverhalten und die Beschleunigung fügten sich zu einem sehr schönen Gesamtbild zusammen.


----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2014)

Das klingt für mich so, als ob die 2.4er für eine Felge mit 19mm-Maulweite einfach zu breit wären und unkontrolliert rumwalken. Ein Kumpel hatte eine ähnliche erfahrung mit einem 2.2er MK der ersten Generation auf einer Mavic 317. Den musste man dann mit >3bar fahren, damit er ordentlich saß und da ging dann natürlich ein Großteil der Möglichkeiten des Reifens flöten.

Den Einfluss der Felgenbreite finde ich allgemein unterschätzt. Ich persönlich hab ja z.B. die Nobby Nics immer gehasst, bis ich sie (2.25er) vor kurzem auf eine 28er Felge gezogen habe. Damit macht er sogar bei nicht ganz trockenen Bedingungen eine passable Figur. Ich war überrascht.


----------



## aeronautic (7. Juli 2014)

@lordbritannia: Ja, ich habe den Silencer draufgemacht. Dieses Singen ist dadurch auch verschwunden bisher, aber die Vorderbremse quietscht immer noch ein bissel - nicht viel wohlgemerkt. Vielleicht muss ich da nochmal nacharbeiten. Andererseits, wenn Du den Silencer noch nicht hast: Warum nicht besser mit anderen Belägen probieren?


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2014)

aeronautic schrieb:


> @lordbritannia: Ja, ich habe den Silencer draufgemacht. Dieses Singen ist dadurch auch verschwunden bisher, aber die Vorderbremse quietscht immer noch ein bissel - nicht viel wohlgemerkt. Vielleicht muss ich da nochmal nacharbeiten. Andererseits, wenn Du den Silencer noch nicht hast: Warum nicht besser mit anderen Belägen probieren?


habe den Silencer schon gekauft  daher muss ich den zuerst ausprobieren


----------



## aeronautic (7. Juli 2014)




----------



## aeronautic (8. Juli 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage an der Stelle: Statt an der Kurbel ein 24er Ritzel einzubauen könnte man doch auch an der Kassette Ritzel tauschen, oder? Es gibt da diese Teile von Oneup (http://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/42-tooth-sprocket), vielleicht gibts ja auch von anderen Herstellern ähnliche Möglichkeiten? Das würde auch nicht gleich alle Gänge leichter machen...

Was haltet ihr von so einer Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (11. Juli 2014)

Update Verbesserung:

1. Reifen MK2: Habe den Luftdruck von 1,5 bzw. 1,9 auf 4,0 (!) angehoben. Ich habe heute morgen eine kurze Tour mit Minitrail gefahren und es ist deutlich besser geworden. Natürlich fährt sich das Rad härter, als ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Reifen nicht "rumwalkt". Die Traktion war ok, aber das werde ich die Tage noch weiter beobachten. 

2. Mischbereifung: Habe einen AriIch überlege hinten auf einen deutlich leichteren Reifen zu gehen, um den Vortrieb zu verbessern. Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Vorne MK2, hinten NN oder RR?

3. Quietschen 
Habe das Swissstop Silencer Zeug auf die Klötze gesprüht (ziemliche Sauerei) und bin heute morgen damit gefahren. Das Quietschen war genau 15min weg und ist prinzipiell wieder da. So richtig verstehe ich das Zeug auch nicht, da es durch Bremsen wieder runtergeschliffen wird. Ich werde wahrscheinlich organische Klötze kaufen. Habt ihr einen Tip für mich?


----------



## aeronautic (11. Juli 2014)

Bzgl. der Klötze kann ich Dir was schreiben wenn ich endlich mal wieder zum Biken komme - Dauerregen oder Nachmittagsgewitter sind da sehr kontra-produktiv...
Ich habe mir die beiden hier bestellt:
SwissStop Disc Brake Formula Disc 25  1 
Kool Stop Scheibenbremsbeläge Formula The One/Mega/R1/RX organisch

Bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen die zu fahren. Kürzerer Vorbau ist auch dran, auch noch nicht gefahren...


----------



## lordbritannia (11. Juli 2014)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Klötze kann ich Dir was schreiben wenn ich endlich mal wieder zum Biken komme - Dauerregen oder Nachmittagsgewitter sind da sehr kontra-produktiv...
> Ich habe mir die beiden hier bestellt:
> SwissStop Disc Brake Formula Disc 25  1
> Kool Stop Scheibenbremsbeläge Formula The One/Mega/R1/RX organisch
> ...


da bin ich aber sehr gespannt!! Freue mich auf dein Feedback.... der Regen muss spätestens Sonntag nachmittag aufhören, ich will grillen vorm Spiel 

PS: Vorbau 60mm ist genial, fahre nichts anderes mehr, eher noch kürzer...


----------



## lordbritannia (14. Juli 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Update Verbesserung:
> 
> 1. Reifen MK2: Habe den Luftdruck von 1,5 bzw. 1,9 auf 4,0 (!) angehoben. Ich habe heute morgen eine kurze Tour mit Minitrail gefahren und es ist deutlich besser geworden. Natürlich fährt sich das Rad härter, als ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Reifen nicht "rumwalkt". Die Traktion war ok, aber das werde ich die Tage noch weiter beobachten.
> 
> ...


Quietschen: So ganz stimmt das nicht was ich geschrieben habe. Das Gequietsche ist deutlich weniger geworden, aber auch die Bremsleistung ist weniger geworden. Ich werde die Klötze einfach runterfahren und dann organische kaufen.


----------



## greg12 (14. Juli 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> lest mal hier
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/04/25/radon-slide-130-9-0-sl-testfazit-direktvergleich/
> 
> "Bleibt als letzter Themenbereich die *AUSSTATTUNG* anzusprechen.
> ...



wg. mk II 2,4- bist du sicher das du auch den richtigen mk II mit bcc montiert bekommen hast. auf der radon hp und auf twentynineinches.de scheints als wäre es nicht die bcc variante!


----------



## lordbritannia (14. Juli 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> wg. mk II 2,4- bist du sicher das du auch den richtigen mk II mit bcc montiert bekommen hast. auf der radon hp und auf twentynineinches.de scheints als wäre es nicht die bcc variante!


müsste ich mal schauen, ob BCC  auf dem Reifen steht....ist das so ein grosser Unterschied? Anyway, ich werde zukünftig trotzdem keinen MK mehr fahren


----------



## greg12 (14. Juli 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> müsste ich mal schauen, ob BCC  auf dem Reifen steht....ist das so ein grosser Unterschied? Anyway, ich werde zukünftig trotzdem keinen MK mehr fahren


ja schon ein unterschied ob bcc oder billigmischung aus indien. wenn protection auf der seitenflanke steht bzw. made in germany drauf ist, dann hastnen bcc ansonsten was andres!
bcc ist um einiges griffiger!


----------



## lordbritannia (14. Juli 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> ja schon ein unterschied ob bcc oder billigmischung aus indien. wenn protection auf der seitenflanke steht bzw. made in germany drauf ist, dann hastnen bcc ansonsten was andres!
> bcc ist um einiges griffiger!


Protection steht definitiv drauf, made in Ger oder bcc...weiss ich nicht. Schaue ich mir an.


----------



## lordbritannia (15. Juli 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> ja schon ein unterschied ob bcc oder billigmischung aus indien. wenn protection auf der seitenflanke steht bzw. made in germany drauf ist, dann hastnen bcc ansonsten was andres!
> bcc ist um einiges griffiger!


also, es steht gross und dick Protection drauf und made in Germany. Black Chili Component steht nirgends.. auch BCC nicht hmmmmmmm und jetzt?


----------



## greg12 (15. Juli 2014)

dann is es wohl der richtige mit bcc! wie sieht denn deine spacersituation unterm vorbau aus?? eventuell hast du einfach zu wenig druck auf der front und deswegen rutscht der reifen ständig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (15. Juli 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> dann is es wohl der richtige mit bcc! wie sieht denn deine spacersituation unterm vorbau aus?? eventuell hast du einfach zu wenig druck auf der front und deswegen rutscht der reifen ständig!


Was genau meinst du mit "Spacersituation"?


----------



## greg12 (15. Juli 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "Spacersituation"?


wieviele spacer unterm vorbau oder auch abstand oberkante steuerrohr zu unterkante vorbau in cm??


----------



## lordbritannia (15. Juli 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> wieviele spacer unterm vorbau oder auch abstand oberkante steuerrohr zu unterkante vorbau in cm??


das ist der Serienspacer von Radon, geschätzte 2-3 cm vom Steuerrohr. Verringern will ich das aber nicht sonst sitze ich zu sportlich. Ich habe aber (gefühlt) genug Druck auf der Achse. Durch den Luftdruck von 4 bar ist der Grip deutlich erhöht....so langsam gewöhne ich mich dran. Nur an die trägen Reifen nicht.....


----------



## greg12 (15. Juli 2014)

4bar? und bei weniger druck kein grip? seltsam, möglich das die innenweite der felge zu klein ist für den voluminösen mk II und bei wenig luftdruck knickt der reifen weg.


----------



## lordbritannia (15. Juli 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> 4bar? und bei weniger druck kein grip? seltsam, möglich das die innenweite der felge zu klein ist für den voluminösen mk II und bei wenig luftdruck knickt der reifen weg.


genau, habe ich in einem anderen thread genauso auch verstanden. Die nächsten Reifen müssen 2,25 Zoll werden. 
Werde jetzt nach und nach den Luftdruck senken bis optimales Verhältnis von Grip und Stabilität.


----------



## lordbritannia (17. Juli 2014)

Musste wieder bei Radon bestellen....

1. Nobby Nic Evo Pace 29" 2,25" Set
2. Kool Stop Organische Bremsbeläge
und noch dies und das

Ich sag euch Bescheid, ob sich das gelohnt hat oder nicht. Habe aber wahrscheinlich 2 Mountain King Reifen übrig... und Formula Sinterbeläge....


----------



## recurveman (17. Juli 2014)

@ lordbritannia:
Da du aus Haan kommst kannst du mal zu Ollies Fahrradstudio nach Hilden fahren, ist ja direkt um die Ecke.
Ist ein Radon Servicepartner, sehr nett und kompetent. Ich schraube zwar seit Ende der 80er Jahre immer selbst, aber ich habe mir mein Radon trotzdem dahin schicken lassen. Wenn man mal doch nicht weiter weiß ist es schön jemanden vor Ort zu haben...
Der Laden sieht zwar nicht umbedingt so aus (von den Rädern im Laden eher Kinderfahräder und Citybikes) als wären sie die erste Anlaufstelle fürs MTB, aber nach meinem Eindruck kennen sie sich richtig gut mit der Technik aus. Und was nicht auf Lager ist wird schnell besorgt...


----------



## lordbritannia (17. Juli 2014)

recurveman schrieb:


> @ lordbritannia:
> Da du aus Haan kommst kannst du mal zu Ollies Fahrradstudio nach Hilden fahren, ist ja direkt um die Ecke.
> Ist ein Radon Servicepartner, sehr nett und kompetent. Ich schraube zwar seit Ende der 80er Jahre immer selbst, aber ich habe mir mein Radon trotzdem dahin schicken lassen. Wenn man mal doch nicht weiter weiß ist es schön jemanden vor Ort zu haben...
> Der Laden sieht zwar nicht umbedingt so aus (von den Rädern im Laden eher Kinderfahräder und Citybikes) als wären sie die erste Anlaufstelle fürs MTB, aber nach meinem Eindruck kennen sie sich richtig gut mit der Technik aus. Und was nicht auf Lager ist wird schnell besorgt...


danke für den Tip, ich kenne den Laden schon da ich mein 29er Radon Hardtail dort letztes Jahr zum Service gebracht habe. Ich werde mein Slide dort bald auch zum ersten Service bringen . Die sind in der Tat super nett, haben mir auch eine Lev Sattelstütze montiert, obwohl ich sie woanders gekauft hatte.....


----------



## aeronautic (18. Juli 2014)

Hi Lordbritannia! Ich habe jetzt 2 Ausfahrten mit den neuen Bremsklötzen hinter mich gebracht. Fazit: Fast kein Quietschen mehr und dieses "singen" hab ich überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich fahre aktuell
Hinten: SwissStop
Vorne: Kool Stop

Ich sehr gespannt ob die Reifen Deinen Eindruck verbessern!
Und ich fürchte ich muss mir irgendwas mit dem kleinsten Gang überlegen - der macht mich fertig wenn´s mal länger & steiler bergauf geht. Entweder ich mache einen Konditions- und Muskulatursprung oder ich muss umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellman (18. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sagen, umbauen auf Shimano Kettenblatt XTR FC-M980 3x10 24 Zähne....hatte das selbe Problem....


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2014)

Wieso, Du hast doch 2fach, oder ? Mit 24/38 ? Dann holste Dir für 6 Euro nen 22 SLX Kettenblatt und alle Deine Sorgen sind erledigt. Du wirst den Unterschied SOFORT spüren.


----------



## Hellman (18. Juli 2014)

Die 2fach XTR hat 38/26


----------



## aeronautic (18. Juli 2014)

Ja genau, es sind 38/26. Daher wird wohl der 24er funktionieren.


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2014)

38/26 ist natürlich brutal. Da geht der Hersteller von aus, wer sich so ein teures Rad kauft, der hat auch Leistung und ist schnell und will was erreichen, daher XTR und 26er Blatt. Das würde ich mal auf 24 oder 22 ändern. Da wirst Du am nächsten Berg grinsen


----------



## aeronautic (31. Juli 2014)

Mist, nachdem ich die Bremsbeläge getauscht hatte war für 300km das Bremsscheibensingen weg - seit heute ist es hinten wieder da. Grmpf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (6. August 2014)

Habe jetzt endlich beide Nobby Nics 2,25" Evo auf dem Rädchen und ich bin nicht enttäuscht worden. Ich bilde mir ein, dass es deutlich agiler und flotter ist. Die Reifen machen für mich einen Riesenunterschied!!! Schnellere Beschleunigung, weniger Trägheit, einfach nur besser! Ich fahre sie jetzt mit 1,9bar und der Grip ist genial. Kann ich nur empfehlen.... 

Habe auch mal die Laufräder gewogen, vielleicht interessiert euch meine Messwerte (natürlich mit Messungenauigkeit!):

Einzelgewichte:
Reifen MK 2: 830g
Reifen NN: 677g
Schlauch einzeln: 180g
Felge vorne mit Scheibe: 1042g
Felge hinten komplett: 1483g


Gewicht Laufräder MK 2:
Gesamt beide Laufräder mit Scheiben und Kassette: 2073g (vorne) + 2500g (hinten) = 4573g (!)

Gewicht Laufräder NN:
Gesamt beide Laufräder mit Scheiben und Kassette: 1905g (vorne) + 2340g (hinten) = 4245g

Gewichtsreduktion insgesamt: 328g (minus ~7%)

PS: ich habe mal gelesen das die Laufräder unter 4kg wiegen sollten, misst man dann mit Kassette und Scheiben?
PPS: Der nächste Schritt ist jetzt Tubeless....könnte nochmal 120g (180g Schlauch minus 60g Milch) sparen, insgesamt 240g!!


----------



## Jierdan (6. August 2014)

Weniger rechnen, mehr fahren. Wenn du so viel Wert auf Agilität und Dynamik legst, wundert mich dass du dich für ein 29er entschieden hast


----------



## lordbritannia (6. August 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Weniger rechnen, mehr fahren. Wenn du so viel Wert auf Agilität und Dynamik legst, wundert mich dass du dich für ein 29er entschieden hast


??? Was soll dein Kommentar? du weisst doch gar nicht wie viel ich fahre und wenn dich der Tread nicht interessiert dann lies ihn nicht. Theorie und Praxis ist doch gerade beim "Tuning" wichtig. Thema 29: Ich möchte nie wieder kleinere Laufräder fahren, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass man die schwersten und trägsten Reifen fährt. Daher die Optimierungen....das verstehst auch du oder?


----------



## Jierdan (6. August 2014)

nein. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## lordbritannia (11. August 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Habe jetzt endlich beide Nobby Nics 2,25" Evo auf dem Rädchen und ich bin nicht enttäuscht worden. Ich bilde mir ein, dass es deutlich agiler und flotter ist. Die Reifen machen für mich einen Riesenunterschied!!! Schnellere Beschleunigung, weniger Trägheit, einfach nur besser! Ich fahre sie jetzt mit 1,9bar und der Grip ist genial. Kann ich nur empfehlen....
> 
> Habe auch mal die Laufräder gewogen, vielleicht interessiert euch meine Messwerte (natürlich mit Messungenauigkeit!):
> 
> ...



Habe gestern das Hinterrad DT Swiss 1700 (tubeless ready Band war bereits auf der Felge) auf Tubeless umgebaut. Gewichtsersparnis wieder 100g....  . Allerdings musste ich zum Trockentest zur Tanke fahren da meine JoeBlow nicht genug Luft in den Reifen pusten konnte. Wenn der Reifen so im Langzeittest hält und Tubeless wirklich praktikabel ist dann kommt das Vorderrad vielleicht auch dazu.


----------



## Hellman (27. September 2014)

So bis auf's weitere fertig mit dem Umbau des 9.0SL.

Gabel auf RCT3 und auf 140mm umgebaut...Griffe und Sattel von Ergon...65mm Vorbau von Sixpack..24er XTR Ritzel....203mm XT Bremsscheibe...Reifen 2.35 Vorne Hans Dampf und hinten Nobby Nic..

















Zugestellt vom Pony-Express.


----------



## lordbritannia (27. September 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> So bis auf's weitere fertig mit dem Umbau des 9.0SL.
> 
> Gabel auf RCT3 und auf 140mm umgebaut...Griffe und Sattel von Ergon...65mm Vorbau von Sixpack..24er XTR Ritzel....203mm XT Bremsscheibe...Reifen 2.35 Vorne Hans Dampf und hinten Nobby Nic..
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## tane (28. September 2014)

"...Luftdruck von 4 bar ist der Grip deutlich erhöht..."
hab ich was überlesen oder wird da mein universum grad auf den kopf gestellt??? (oder is nur das manometer defekt...?)


----------



## lordbritannia (29. September 2014)

tane schrieb:


> "...Luftdruck von 4 bar ist der Grip deutlich erhöht..."
> hab ich was überlesen oder wird da mein universum grad auf den kopf gestellt??? (oder is nur das manometer defekt...?)


@tane: Bitte richtig lesen und meinen anscheinend unverständlichen Schreibstil richtig deuten .... Der Reifen hat bei 1.5bar deutlich "gewalkt" und war für mein Gewicht (95kg mit Klamotten) unfahrbar. Dann habe ich mir gesagt, ich nähere mich dem optimalen Druck von oben an. Bei 4.0bar fuhr der Reifen deutlich besser als wackelig bei 1,5bar. Momentan bin ich bei 2.5bar mit dem MK2 und bei 2.0 für den NN. Diese Reifen und Luftdruckmischung fühlt sich für mich gerade ganz gut an. 4.0bar ist sicherlich kein zu empfehlender Luftdruck....


----------



## tane (29. September 2014)

okok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Habe gestern das Hinterrad DT Swiss 1700 (tubeless ready Band war bereits auf der Felge) auf Tubeless umgebaut. Gewichtsersparnis wieder 100g....  . Allerdings musste ich zum Trockentest zur Tanke fahren da meine JoeBlow nicht genug Luft in den Reifen pusten konnte. Wenn der Reifen so im Langzeittest hält und Tubeless wirklich praktikabel ist dann kommt das Vorderrad vielleicht auch dazu.





lordbritannia schrieb:


> @tane: Bitte richtig lesen und meinen anscheinend unverständlichen Schreibstil richtig deuten .... Der Reifen hat bei 1.5bar deutlich "gewalkt" und war für mein Gewicht (95kg mit Klamotten) unfahrbar. Dann habe ich mir gesagt, ich nähere mich dem optimalen Druck von oben an. Bei 4.0bar fuhr der Reifen deutlich besser als wackelig bei 1,5bar. Momentan bin ich bei 2.5bar mit dem MK2 und bei 2.0 für den NN. Diese Reifen und Luftdruckmischung fühlt sich für mich gerade ganz gut an. 4.0bar ist sicherlich kein zu empfehlender Luftdruck....



95kg sind sicher kein Grund zum "Walken" (wahrscheinlich eher ein schwammiges Fahrgefühl auf Grund instabiler Reifen) bei empfehlenswerten Luftdrücken; der Schlauchlosumbau außerdem sinnlos, wenn man dann doch hohe Drücke fährt. Du solltest es allerdings mit der Reifenbreite angemessenen Felgen versuchen, dann kannst Du auch auf vernünftigen Druck gehen.

Die Laufräder wären bei mir übrigens die ersten "Edel-Komponenten" gewesen, die ausgetauscht worden wären.


----------



## lordbritannia (29. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 95kg sind sicher kein Grund zum "Walken" (wahrscheinlich eher ein schwammiges Fahrgefühl auf Grund instabiler Reifen) bei empfehlenswerten Luftdrücken; der Schlauchlosumbau außerdem sinnlos, wenn man dann doch hohe Drücke fährt. Du solltest es allerdings mit der Reifenbreite angemessenen Felgen versuchen, dann kannst Du auch auf vernünftigen Druck gehen.
> 
> Die Laufräder wären bei mir übrigens die ersten "Edel-Komponenten" gewesen, die ausgetauscht worden wären.


MK 2 bei Luftdruck unter 2bar auf den Laufrädern war für mich zu schwammig.... habe mich nicht wohlgefühlt. Vorne habe ich keine Milch drin und versuche irgendwie mit den MK2 klar zukommen (bei 2.5bar passt es...). jetzt habe ich die Reifen schon (2x MK2 2,35 + 2 NN 2,25) und kann immer noch den NN vorne draufziehen wenn ich Lust hab. Hinten fahre ich NN mit Milch, sehr solide und deutlich leichter... bin jetzt mit dem Setup sehr zufrieden....never change a running system!

Felgen wechseln...puuhh....habe jetzt genug investiert...das muss reichen. Ja, es gibt bessere, breitere und leichertere... aber dann hört das optimieren nie auf. Die Pike hat mich schon genug gekostet....


----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> ...Die Pike hat mich schon genug gekostet....



Passende Laufrad/Reifen/Luftdruckkombination hätten wahrscheinlich mehr gebracht.


----------



## lordbritannia (29. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Passende Laufrad/Reifen/Luftdruckkombination hätten wahrscheinlich mehr gebracht.


nope....das sehe ich anders...die Pike ist der Hammer (deutlich besser als die Revelations)....


----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> nope....das sehe ich anders...die Pike ist der Hammer (deutlich besser als die Revelations)....



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Du das unter den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen beurteilen kannst.


----------



## lordbritannia (29. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Du das unter den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen beurteilen kannst.


1. Du kennst mich doch gar nicht. Vielleicht bin ich 14 Jahre alt und fahre Scooter oder seit 25 Jahren SRAM Mechaniker oder ähnliches...who knows....
2. Rahmenbedingungen?
3. Warum sind so viele Superdoopervollprofis, die alles wissen... Wenn du etwas besser weisst, dass musst du das auch belegen ansonsten glaubt dir keiner. Hast du schon 10 verschiedene Gabel/Rahmen/LR/Reifen Setups im Labor und auf der Strecke getestet?...Komm, lass gut sein. Du hast Recht.


----------



## lordbritannia (29. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Du das unter den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen beurteilen kannst.


lies mal hier, echte Erfahrung....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-pike-im-radon-slide-130-9-0-sl.716900/#post-12353051


----------



## tane (29. September 2014)

...der reifendruck wird wohl auch v fahrstil abhängen: langsame technische singletrails (rauf wie runter) werden mit weniger druck, bikeparkgerase & -gespringe mit mehr druck besser gehn (& 95kg sind ja schon auch eine ansage...wenn die wo zornig über stock-&-stein donnern wirds mit 1,5bar net lang gut gehn 
- also, seid friedlich kinder!


----------



## Aalex (29. September 2014)

ich lehne mich mal aus dem fenster und sage, dass ein lrs mit 30mm innenmaulweite, entsprechender bereifung und tubeless dich erheblich flotter macht als eine pike

versteh mich nicht falsch. die pike is geil und sicher die kirsche auf der sahne, aber breite felgen sind die sahne und wenig druck spürt man immer, zu jeder zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich lehne mich mal aus dem fenster und sage, dass ein lrs mit 30mm innenmaulweite, entsprechender bereifung und tubeless dich erheblich flotter macht als eine pike
> 
> versteh mich nicht falsch. die pike is geil und sicher die kirsche auf der sahne, aber breite felgen sind die sahne und wenig druck spürt man immer, zu jeder zeit.



Danke. Genau das meinte ich, habe es allerdings wohl nicht so rüberbringen können, das der TE sich nicht angegriffen fühlt.


----------



## Aalex (29. September 2014)

normal hab ich ja auch die pöbelei gepachtet  

ich guck nur nebenbei die rampage und bin abgelenkt.


----------



## lordbritannia (30. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> normal hab ich ja auch die pöbelei gepachtet
> 
> ich guck nur nebenbei die rampage und bin abgelenkt.


Rampage war ganz nett..... übrigens, die spinnen die Jungs.... unglaublich..

Ich würde die Diskussion trotzdem gerne beenden....zuviel hätte, wäre, könnte. Vielleicht habt ihr Recht, aber das Upgrade der Gabel war ein Riesensprung. Wenn ein Upgrade der Laufräder so ein Riesensprung ist dann wäre ich wirklich beeindruckt....


----------



## Aalex (30. September 2014)

mach mal. sixpack felgen kosten ja nich die welt


----------



## lordbritannia (30. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> mach mal. sixpack felgen kosten ja nich die welt


och nö....habe momentan keine Lust noch mehr Geld in das Bike zu versenken.... meine Frau schüttelt eh nur mit dem Kopf.... ich fahre das Rädchen jetzt erst einmal..... apropo fahren...ICH WILL FAHREN....


----------



## tane (30. September 2014)

"riesensprünge" bringt manchmal, schlüsselstellen wieder & wieder zu trainieren.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (30. September 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> mach mal. sixpack felgen kosten ja nich die welt


Welche Felgen würdest du denn genau empfehlen? Habe Sixpack Felgen für 449€ im Netz gefunden...so welche hier??
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CJKvmJHtiMECFWTHtAodH2sAuA


----------



## Deleted 292679 (30. September 2014)

Das sind aber keine Felgen,  das ist ein LRS. Schau mal auf der Sixpack Homepage


----------



## Jierdan (30. September 2014)

Die tourentaugliche, bezahlbare 29" Felge mit 30mm Maulweite würde mich auch interessieren...^^


----------



## lordbritannia (30. September 2014)

Haferwiese schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine Felgen,  das ist ein LRS. Schau mal auf der Sixpack Homepage


ok, aber wenn man Felgen wechseln möchte, muss man doch den ganzen Satz wechseln oder nicht?


----------



## Jierdan (30. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> ok, aber wenn man Felgen wechseln möchte, muss man doch den ganzen Satz wechseln oder nicht?



nicht zwingend. Man kannst auch ausspeichen und mit der neuen Felge neu einspeichen, zumindest wenn die neuen Felgen für gleich viele Speichen vorgesehen sind wie die alten. Da braucht es/man möchte dann aber unter Umständen auch noch neue Speichen und wenn man es beim Händler machen lassen muss/will ist es vermutlich in der Tat ökonomischer einen neuen Satz komplett zu kaufen.


----------



## Aalex (30. September 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Welche Felgen würdest du denn genau empfehlen? Habe Sixpack Felgen für 449€ im Netz gefunden...so welche hier??
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CJKvmJHtiMECFWTHtAodH2sAuA




die hier

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CK6rn8SIicECFecSwwodLR4AXA

ich werd mir für mein slide carbon die hier holen:

http://www.light-bicycle.com/Hookle...-5-rims-tubeless-compatible.html#.VCqzORYuf_4

ich würd je nach naben alles neumachen. Bei Mavic/Sun Ringle Naben würds mir nicht einfallen neue Felgen einzuspeichen. Dafür halten die nicht gut genug.

bei nem fully halte ich eig auch nur bremsen, fahrwerksteile und laufräder für wichtig, wenn man etwas ändern will. Der Rest ist Anpassung an die Bedürfnisse oder im Falle von Schaltungsteile auch viel prestige. ne xx1 macht nich zwingend schneller als ne x01, aber sieht geiler aus im biergarten


----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,

wollte mich zum Thema auch mal melden nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile nur mitlese.
Ich habe mir nach rund 25 Jahren MTB (und mehreren Eigenbauten) im August auch ein Slide 130, 29, 9.0 SL gegönnt. 
Seitdem bin ich ca. 600 km hoch zufrieden gefahren. Überwiegend im Schwarzwälder Heimrevier aber auch in den Dolomiten. 
Da ich nicht nur gerne fahre sondern auch schraube (was nicht immer nur logischen Beweggründen folgt, die angefressenen kennen das), präsentiere ich euch hier mal meinen bisherigen Stand:
Geändert wurde folgendes:
- Vorbau Syntace F 109 75mm
- Nobby Nics 2.25 (Milch habe ich probiert, aber wieder auf Schlauch zurückgerüstet, hat mich nicht überzeugt. 
Musste ständig nachpumpen. Bin da Pragmatiker.)
- Sattel Selle Italia Carbonio SLR
- Tune "Schraubwürger" Sattelklemme
- Bremse, Scheiben XT Icetec, Beläge Cool Stop (jetzt schleift, klingelt und quietscht nichts mehr)
- XTR Kurbel mit 20er Mountain Goat Kettenblatt (Schaltperformance nicht optimal, aber dafür ist´s ne´Bergziege)
- Alle Kabelbinder am Rahmen entfernt und durch Aluschellen ersetzt (die KB fand ich wenig "edel")
- Decals auf den Felgen entfernt (war mir zu aufgeregt)
- XT Pedale
- ein paar Farbpunkte durch rot eloxierte Schräubchen
- Headset Kappe Carbon
- Radon Carbon Flaschenhalter
- KMC Kette
- Carbon Spritzschutz vo./hi. von Jollify
- Gewicht lt. Kofferwaage bei 18", 12.6 kg.
Als nächstes wird das Schellengewirr am Lenker von 3 auf 2 pro Seite reduziert (Teile liegen schon bereit)
Überarbeitung der Revelation und evtl. im Winter ein Satz Carbon LRs, mal sehen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Hellman (1. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön gemacht...zwei Fragen...was sind das für Klemmen,die anstatt KB dran gekommen sind....und was hast mit den Schellen am Lenker vor? 

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Deleted 292679 (1. Oktober 2014)

erst denken dann schreiben,  
würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Alu-Schellen gibt's bei Bikeavenue, der 5er Satz für um die 5 Euronen in allen möglichen Farben.
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/HiTeMP42-Bremsleitungsbefestigung-C-Clip-Aluminium-eloxiert

Für die Lenkerschellen habe ich hier im Forum gekramt. Irgendein Member hat schoneinmal Formula Bremshebel schellen für Sram mit den XTRs Triggern verheiratet. Ich hoffe ich komme am langen WE zum schrauben.
Wenn ich soweit bin gibt's Bilder.
Und danke fürs Kompliment 
Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellman (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Link,da muss ich doch direkt mal schauen.....mit den Lenkerschellen bin ich mal gespannt,denn habe bis jetzt nix optimales gefunden 

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## lordbritannia (2. Oktober 2014)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich zum Thema auch mal melden nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile nur mitlese.
> Ich habe mir nach rund 25 Jahren MTB (und mehreren Eigenbauten) im August auch ein Slide 130, 29, 9.0 SL gegönnt.
> ...


Hi Chris,

zunächst einmal Glückwunsch zum Rädchen!! Sehr geile Umbauten....

Habe trotzdem mal ein paar Fragen/Kommentare:
1. NN mit Milch hält bei mir erstaunlich gut den Druck. Eigentlich kein Unterschied zum Schlauchsystem. War auf deinen Felgen das blaue Tubeless Band von DT Swiss?
2. XT Icetec - kannst du mal einen Link auf die Scheibe schicken. Es gibt ja bei Shimano jede Menge Variationen... danke! Ist die Scheibe 180 oder 200?
3. Bringt dieser Minispritzschutz eigentlich irgendetwas? Habe so etwas noch nie gehabt und es wirkt auf mich ein wenig "unterdimensioniert"
4. Vorbaukürzung von 90 auf 75mm ist ja auch nicht wirklich viel. Merkt man das überhaupt?
5. Wozu hast du die Kette gewechselt?
6. Willst du die Revelations auf RCT umbauen?
7. Carbon LR - wow!! Das bringt bestimmt richtig was - hast du schon ein Modell ausgesucht? Was kostet denn ein vernünftiger Satz?


----------



## lordbritannia (2. Oktober 2014)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich zum Thema auch mal melden nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile nur mitlese.
> Ich habe mir nach rund 25 Jahren MTB (und mehreren Eigenbauten) im August auch ein Slide 130, 29, 9.0 SL gegönnt.
> ...



einen habe ich noch - warum hast du denn die Radon Griffe gelassen? Das war das erste was ich abgeschraubt habe....


----------



## Cube_Heinz (2. Oktober 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> zunächst einmal Glückwunsch zum Rädchen!! Sehr geile Umbauten....
> 
> ...


Aaalso:
zu 1. ja, Tubelessband war drauf. Am VR war ein null Problemeo, 10 Min. und alles war gut. Hinten habe ich gut ne´Stunde gebraucht. Ok irgendwann war dann alles dicht. Räder liefen spürbar leichter, alles schön. Dennoch alle ca. 3 Tage war eines der beiden Räder platt und das obwohl ich ca. 2-4x die Woche fahre. Immer hat´s irgendwo "gepfust", nie beim fahren immer im Stand. Da hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe wieder Schläuche montiert. Vielleicht mache in nochmal irgendwann einen Anlauf.
zu 2. es sind XT Icetec-Scheiben in 180mm bei Bike Discount bestellt, Link habe ich gerade nicht parat.
zu 3. ne, sieht aber gut aus und wiegt nichts 
Ok, vorne kriegt man den Dreck zumindest nicht direkt ins gesicht, aber stimmt schon viel bringt´s nicht.
zu 4. ja, merkt man. Ich wollte einen Kompromiss aus sportlich gestreckt und aufrecht. 75mm passt gut zu meinem Oberkörper. Aber das mag von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich sein.
zu 5. die lag noch neu von einem anderen Projekt rum, ist leicht und schön (Gold)
zu 6. ich habe etwas Erfahrung mit Motorrad Fahrwerken und will mir die Gabel insgesamt mal vornehmen. Die Reba in meinem anderen Rad habe ich auch ganz gut hinbekommen. Mal schauen, RCT ist eine Option, 10mm mehr die andere und vor allem hätte ich gerne ein etwas feinfühligeres Ansprechverhalten.
zu 7. da bin ich noch nicht wirklich Entscheidungsreif, hier im Forum gibt´s ja einige, die gute Erfahrungen mit China-Carbonrädern haben. Den kompletten LR-Satz gibt´s da für um die 500.- (inkl. Zoll usw.). Aber da muss ich mich auch noch einlesen. Grundsätzlich bin ich mit den Spline 1700 nicht unzufrieden. Wäre so eher die Kirsche auf der Sahne. 
zu 8. die Griffe sind für mich ok. Machen mir keine Probleme.
Und zu guter letzt, danke fürs Kompliment.
Gruß Chris


----------



## lordbritannia (2. Oktober 2014)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Aaalso:
> zu 1. ja, Tubelessband war drauf. Am VR war ein null Problemeo, 10 Min. und alles war gut. Hinten habe ich gut ne´Stunde gebraucht. Ok irgendwann war dann alles dicht. Räder liefen spürbar leichter, alles schön. Dennoch alle ca. 3 Tage war eines der beiden Räder platt und das obwohl ich ca. 2-4x die Woche fahre. Immer hat´s irgendwo "gepfust", nie beim fahren immer im Stand. Da hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe wieder Schläuche montiert. Vielleicht mache in nochmal irgendwann einen Anlauf.
> zu 2. es sind XT Icetec-Scheiben in 180mm bei Bike Discount bestellt, Link habe ich gerade nicht parat.
> zu 3. ne, sieht aber gut aus und wiegt nichts
> ...


danke fürs schnelle Antworten....  sehr interessant...

3 Sachen finde ich spannend:
1. Carbon LRS aus China... aha - bitte halte mich da auf dem Laufenden... wieviel Gewicht spart man denn da? Welche Breite empfiehlst du? Sind die Trail-tauglich und Sprungsicher? Was würdest du denn spontan bei bike-discount kaufen wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt (nur so Gedankenspiel....)
2. Optimierung Fahrwerk - lohnt sich das überhaupt? Was willst du denn genau machen? Wie du meinen Antworten entnehmen kannst habe ich mir ja direkt nen Rockshox Upgrade gegönnt (mit Verkauf der Revelations war das preislich sehr gut zu verkraften). Wenn du den Airshaft verlängerst (10mm) kostet das wahrscheinlich 30€, aber das RCT Modul bestimmt ne 100€ oder? Würde ich mir nochmal überlegen....letztendlich ist die Gabel nicht so prickelnd... aber wenn du das so optimieren kannst.... Ich mache an meine Gabel nur brunox deo und das wars..... alles andere endet bei mir in Neukauf...
3. Carbon Schutz spar ich mir das mal....hehehehe


----------



## Cube_Heinz (2. Oktober 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> danke fürs schnelle Antworten....  sehr interessant...
> 
> 3 Sachen finde ich spannend:
> 1. Carbon LRS aus China... aha - bitte halte mich da auf dem Laufenden... wieviel Gewicht spart man denn da? Welche Breite empfiehlst du? Sind die Trail-tauglich und Sprungsicher? Was würdest du denn spontan bei bike-discount kaufen wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt (nur so Gedankenspiel....)
> ...



wie gesagt die Themen LR Satz und Gabel sind für mich noch nicht soweit. So wie ich Dich verstehe, trimmst Du Dein Slide ja eher Richtung Enduro???, zumindest sollte es Sprünge besser wegstecken. Wobei ich eher die Richtung Marathon/AM/Tour einschlage. Bin mir also über Felgenbreiten, Federweg usw. noch nicht ganz klar. Auf meinen Trails reichen in der Regel die 130mm und auch die Felgen.

Das nächste Thema für kommende WE (hoffentlich) ist das aufräumen des Cockpits. Die 3 Schellen/Lenkerseite nerven.
Wenn ich das auf der Reihe habe, berichte ich hier wieder.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## lordbritannia (2. Oktober 2014)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> wie gesagt die Themen LR Satz und Gabel sind für mich noch nicht soweit. So wie ich Dich verstehe, trimmst Du Dein Slide ja eher Richtung Enduro???, zumindest sollte es Sprünge besser wegstecken. Wobei ich eher die Richtung Marathon/AM/Tour einschlage. Bin mir also über Felgenbreiten, Federweg usw. noch nicht ganz klar. Auf meinen Trails reichen in der Regel die 130mm und auch die Felgen.
> 
> Das nächste Thema für kommende WE (hoffentlich) ist das aufräumen des Cockpits. Die 3 Schellen/Lenkerseite nerven.
> Wenn ich das auf der Reihe habe, berichte ich hier wieder.
> ...


ja stimmt, da liegst du richtig.... Ich hätte auch fast das Slide 160 650B Carbon gekauft, aber ich bin nunmal sehr gross und 29" Fan! ich möchte halt die EierlegendeWollmilchsau, mein Rad muss alles können .....


----------



## Linussoft (2. Oktober 2014)

20er Blatt? heftig, ich habe mir ein 24er drauf gemacht, hatte schiss vor dem 22er, weger der Schgaltperformance, aber 20 toppt alles. läßt sich das überhaupt noch schalten?

Linus


----------



## lordbritannia (2. Oktober 2014)

Linussoft schrieb:


> 20er Blatt? heftig, ich habe mir ein 24er drauf gemacht, hatte schiss vor dem 22er, weger der Schgaltperformance, aber 20 toppt alles. läßt sich das überhaupt noch schalten?
> 
> Linus


ich verstehe das nicht ganz...ich würde mir eher eine größeres große Ritzel vorne wünschen.... bergab kommt man doch sehr schnell ans Limit....oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (2. Oktober 2014)

38+20 vorne  und 11-36 (?) sollte für >50kmh reichen.


----------



## Hellman (2. Oktober 2014)

Das 38er reicht alle mal...habe als kleines ein 24er drauf...wobei ich echt am überlegen bin 22, oder wenn das lese, ein 20 drauf zumachen...nimmt die Schaltperformance den so ab?

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## tane (2. Oktober 2014)

vo 20/36 rf atlas - hi 12-42 werk.cz: schaltperformance vo 1A, das 42 is a bissl unwillig bzw wird eh prakt nie verwendet & ich schalt ganz vorsichtig drauf (alu)


----------



## Cube_Heinz (2. Oktober 2014)

das Problem ist nur der große Weg von 20 auf 38. Man muss beim hochschalten drauf achten, dass man hinten schon auf einem der kleineren Ritzel fährt dann geht das gut. Aber klar es läuft nicht so geschmeidig wie von 26 auf 38. Ist aber auf langen steilen Anstiegen echt ne´Erleichterung


----------



## Cube_Heinz (2. Oktober 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> danke fürs schnelle Antworten....  sehr interessant...
> 
> 1. Carbon LRS aus China... aha - bitte halte mich da auf dem Laufenden... wieviel Gewicht spart man denn da? Welche Breite empfiehlst du? Sind die Trail-tauglich und Sprungsicher? Was würdest du denn spontan bei bike-discount kaufen wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt (nur so Gedankenspiel....)
> Die hier sehe ich mir z. B. an:
> ...


----------



## Hellman (2. Oktober 2014)

Ist echt eine Überlegung wert....denn bin mit dem 24er noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Was sich auf jedenfall lohnt, ist der Umbau der Revelation auf RCT und auf 140mm, dadurch kann man die Gabel deutlich weicher fahren und man kann sie optimaler einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (2. Oktober 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Ist echt eine Überlegung wert....denn bin mit dem 24er noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Was sich auf jedenfall lohnt, ist der Umbau der Revelation auf RCT und auf 140mm, dadurch kann man die Gabel deutlich weicher fahren und man kann sie optimaler einstellen.


Hast Du Teile Nummern oder einen Link? Bzw. wo hast Du die Teile bestellt?
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Hellman (2. Oktober 2014)

www.gabelprofi.de

RCT3 Modul Teile Nr: 11.4015.544.280

Air Shirt 140mm Teile Nr: 11.4018.022.001

Grüße
Chris

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Hellman (2. Oktober 2014)

Sorry...Fehler bei dem RCT...Nicht 280 sondern 290.


Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (3. Oktober 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Sorry...Fehler bei dem RCT...Nicht 280 sondern 290.
> 
> 
> Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


PER-FEKT.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hellman (3. Oktober 2014)

Und der Einbau ist sehr leicht.. 

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (3. Oktober 2014)

so, das Projekt aufgeräumte Lenkzentrale ist auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Federn schücken, irgendjemand im Forum hat das auch schonmal gemacht, aber viele gibt's wohl noch nicht. Das Problem ist, dass es offiziell für die Kombi Formula/XTR keine passende Lösung gibt. Aber mit der Matchmaker Schelle von Formula für Sram sowie dem passenden XTR ISpec Adaptern lässt sich das bewerkstelligen. Man muss nur die Abstandhalter von der Formula Schelle zu den Triggern etwas zurecht sägen oder feilen und braucht zudem 2 x 40mm lange Schrauben, die nicht im Lieferumfang der Teile enthalten sind. Auf den Bildern sieht man einen der Abstandhalter einseitig zugesägt. Die Teile Liste habe ich auch mal eingestellt. Ganz billig ist der Spaß nicht, wir reden von runden 90 Euronen...
Das muss einem der Spaß wert sein, seufz. 
Aber im Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden, die Lenkzentrale sieht doch gleich viele aufgeräumter aus 
War heute 2,5 Stunden unterwegs und bin auch mit der Funktion zufrieden. Alles lässt sich gut bedienen und je nach Belieben noch einstellen.
Grüße Chris


----------



## Hellman (3. Oktober 2014)

Nun fehlt nur noch RCT und dann fällt der RL Hebel auch weg.....sieht gut aus...ist auch eine Überlegung wert...

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (3. Oktober 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Nun fehlt nur noch RCT und dann fällt der RL Hebel auch weg.....sieht gut aus...ist auch eine Überlegung wert...
> 
> Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


So isses, grins. Dank Deiner Teilenummern ging gerade die erste Bestellung für den Air Shaft raus. Ich taste mich ran 
Gruß Chris


----------



## lordbritannia (3. Oktober 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> www.gabelprofi.de
> 
> RCT3 Modul Teile Nr: 11.4015.544.280
> 
> ...


mal wa anderes..... Wenn ihr die rev verkauft und euch direkt die pike holt seid ihr whrscheinlich mit 250-300€ upgrade dabei. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das rct und 140mm upgrade  dazu nicht dann unverhaeltnismaessig  teuer ist. Kostet ja auch ueber 150€.... Was meint ihr???


----------



## mw.dd (3. Oktober 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> mal wa anderes..... Wenn ihr die rev verkauft und euch direkt die pike holt seid ihr whrscheinlich mit 250-300€ upgrade dabei. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das rct und 140mm upgrade  dazu nicht dann unverhaeltnismaessig  teuer ist. Kostet ja auch ueber 150€.... Was meint ihr???


Du hast alles richtig gemacht; jetzt geh raus fahren - sonst war die ganze Investition so oder so für die Katz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (3. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du hast alles richtig gemacht; jetzt geh raus fahren - sonst war die ganze Investition so oder so für die Katz.


Ich wart bis morgen, habe keine lampen am rad )))


----------



## Cube_Heinz (4. Oktober 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Ich wart bis morgen, habe keine lampen am rad )))





lordbritannia schrieb:


> mal wa anderes..... Wenn ihr die rev verkauft und euch direkt die pike holt seid ihr whrscheinlich mit 250-300€ upgrade dabei. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das rct und 140mm upgrade  dazu nicht dann unverhaeltnismaessig  teuer ist. Kostet ja auch ueber 150€.... Was meint ihr???


Mag schon sein. Kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzbereich an. Wie weiter oben schon diskutiert, eher Enduro oder eher Tour/ Marathon? Ich denke für meine Zwecke ist die Rev. So verkehrt nicht. Ich werde jetzt erst mal auf 140mm upgraden, das kostet rund 20.- und dann mit der Abstimmung spielen. Danach sehe ich weiter.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## lordbritannia (6. Oktober 2014)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Mag schon sein. Kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzbereich an. Wie weiter oben schon diskutiert, eher Enduro oder eher Tour/ Marathon? Ich denke für meine Zwecke ist die Rev. So verkehrt nicht. Ich werde jetzt erst mal auf 140mm upgraden, das kostet rund 20.- und dann mit der Abstimmung spielen. Danach sehe ich weiter.
> Gruß
> Chris


also ich bin am Samstag fast 1000hm gefahren und mit Lockout kommst du mit der Pike überall hoch, so gesehen auch für Touren sehr gut geeignet. Vielleicht sogar besser als der Climb Modus bei Fox... wippt irgendwie mehr...

Aber bei einem 20€ upgrade kann man auch nichts falsch machen. ist immer die Frage des Anspruches und des Geldbeutels... Vom Einsatz her kannst du mit Rev. auch steilere Trails fahren.... ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher das die heutige Generation Rad wesentlich mehr kann als der Fahrer auf dem Rad..... Für mich gilt das auf jeden Fall....


----------



## Cube_Heinz (6. Oktober 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> also ich bin am Samstag fast 1000hm gefahren und mit Lockout kommst du mit der Pike überall hoch, so gesehen auch für Touren sehr gut geeignet. Vielleicht sogar besser als der Climb Modus bei Fox... wippt irgendwie mehr...
> 
> Aber bei einem 20€ upgrade kann man auch nichts falsch machen. ist immer die Frage des Anspruches und des Geldbeutels... Vom Einsatz her kannst du mit Rev. auch steilere Trails fahren.... ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher das die heutige Generation Rad wesentlich mehr kann als der Fahrer auf dem Rad..... Für mich gilt das auf jeden Fall....


für mich auch.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## jbecki (10. Oktober 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Ist echt eine Überlegung wert....denn bin mit dem 24er noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Was sich auf jedenfall lohnt, ist der Umbau der Revelation auf RCT und auf 140mm, dadurch kann man die Gabel deutlich weicher fahren und man kann sie optimaler einstellen.



Hallo,
ich habe noch mal eine Verständnisfrage, was genau bedeutet RCT? Ich fahre eine Revelation aus einem 8.0, ist vermutlich identisch wie mit dem 9.0. SL? Und wie "einfach" ist ein entsprechender Umbau für einen Laien?
Ich habe mein Slide 130 8.0 übrigens wie folgt getunt:

LRS vom Laufradbauer: Naben Hope hopes mit WTB freqency 23mm Maulweite, Tubless ohne Probleme
Reifen: Vorne Ground Control von Specialized 2,3 und hinten Fast Track Specialized mit 2,2
Vorbau 70 mm
Grüße
Becki


----------



## Thiel (10. Oktober 2014)

Rebound, Compression und Threshold (die drei steht für 3 Positionen)
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-rct3

Zugstufe extern, Low-Speed-Druckstufe, 3-Positionen-Druckstufe (Open/Platform/Lock)


----------



## Hellman (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Umbau ist einfach...auch für einen Laien....10min Aufwand.

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Hellman (23. November 2014)

Heute nach meiner Sonntags Tour bemerkte ich ein klackern im Steuersatz......den Steuersatz mal auf geschraubt und siehe da....das obere Lager hat sich zerlegt...siehe Foto....nun meine Frage ist das Normal nach einer Fahrleistung von ca 1500km....oder ist der FSA Orbit z-t am Slide 130 9.0SL überfordert.....Und was kann ich nun tun? 

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (24. November 2014)

ich hatte mir gleich beim Wechsel auf einen neuen Vorbau auch den Steuersatz angesehen und festgestellt, dass er kaum gefettet war.
Habe den Kollegen dann mit einer dicken Fettpackung versehen und seitdem keine Probleme (ca. 1.000 km). Gut das hilft Dir jetzt auch nicht weiter, so wie Dein Lager aussieht würde ich meinen das muss neu. Ob 1.500 km normal sind, hm, hängt sicher stark von den Einsatzbedingungen ab. Schlamm, Regen, Sprünge usw. spielen da auch eine Rolle. Insgesamt ist es aber schon eher wenig. Ich hatte schon Bikes, die habe ich nach 5 Jahren mit dem ersten Steuersatz verkauft (immer schön dick gefettet).
Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellman (25. November 2014)

Stimmt ....das bringt mir nun auch nix mehr..?....Gestern  neues Lager bestellt und wird mit anständig Fett eingesetzt.

Zugestellt mit dem Pony-Express.


----------

